# Crop Sensors vs Full Frame: Crop or Crap



## IrvKanemoto (Aug 6, 2015)

I found this to be interesting.


----------



## jaomul (Aug 6, 2015)

Just a Fuji advertisement


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 6, 2015)

makes some good points


----------



## waday (Aug 6, 2015)

I found this one to be much more interesting, while still getting the point across that it's not the camera (or sensor size), it's the photographer.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 6, 2015)

Bryston3bsst said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > I found this one to be much more interesting, while still getting the point across that* it's not the camera (or sensor size), it's the photographer.*
> ...


This is new to me ...


----------



## Derrel (Aug 6, 2015)

Amusing. I recall all the noise he made about "moving to medium format" digital in early 2012...  Why I Moved To Medium Format Phase One IQ140 Review Photography By Zack Arias ATL 404-939-2263 studio zackarias.com

"_I’ve recently moved to a digital medium format system and I thought I’d blog about the process of choosing a system and why making this jump was worth every hard earned penny to do so._"

" *Why Digital Medium Format? ::*
_Reasons #1, #2, and #3 :: Image Quality :: I can’t properly convey how gorgeous these digital files are. It’s not just the amount of Megapixels that matter. The size of the imaging sensor comes into play in the final quality of the photo. I’d rather have a 20 megapixel medium format camera than a 30 megapixel 35mm based DSLR because the physical sensor is much larger. The larger the sensor the higher the quality. You’re going to see some web sized compressed jpgs in this blog post. They only hint at the quality of the actual file._"

"_Reason #6 :: “That Look” :: There’s this, something. This feel. This “look” to film that digital has never quite nailed. One reason I love the 5d so much is that it’s the first DSLR I’ve used that gets in the neighborhood. This Phase One hits it for me. Part of it is the dynamic range these cameras have. They have far more ability to capture a larger range of tones from highlights to shadows. The highlight retention is astounding as well as the ability to hold on to details in the shadows without falling apart or getting too “loud” in the noise department. Between the gorgeous shallow DoF and the dynamic range, large sensor photography can’t be beat._"

And he goes on,and on, and on from there.


----------

